# RCI exchanging into DVC - a question



## sushitex (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello - this  will be our umpteenth RCI exchange (we  have points with Wyndham Fairshare Plus) but our first exchange into a Disney Vacation Club property!  We will be staying at Saratoga Springs from Dec. 22-29 of this year. We are super excited and looking forward to every moment of our stay at WDW. One question, however. While reading through a previous post on this forum, one person wrote that the DVC castmembers allowed someone in his party to register as a day guest, and that person was allowed to use the Extra Magic Hours and some other "staying onsite" perks.

I have a family member who will be visiting with us (and going to a theme park) but not staying at the resort. How would I go about getting that person registered as a "day guest?" 

Any other perks for him involved, besides the Express Luggage option?  That will probably not work for us, since we are all driving in from out-of-state. 

Thanks for any advice as well!


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 28, 2013)

A couple of perks, and limitations/issues.

If you are below occupancy for your villa, you can simply list him as another guest.  That will give him a parking pass (not the Wyndham kind  -- a *real* pass to get into the theme park parking FREE for YOUR entire stay!  That's $14 per day. ).  

He will also be able to get a Magic Band, hook up with your Disney Magic Experience, and make FastPass+ reservations for a period up to 14 days after your checkin.

Fine print:  IF you buy the Disney Dining Plan (Hint: DON'T), you will have to buy it for him too -- for the entire length of your stay.

*****
If you are at, or over, your occupancy limit for your villa (or using DDP), you will not be able to add him to your reservation.  

However, if you ask at the front desk, they will undoubtedly give him a parking pass (which will be for your entire stay...see above), and allow him to use whatever facilities there are at the resort.

The only likely exception to that is if you are staying at the Beach Club Villas.  They may not allow him to use the pool at SAB (which is vastly over-rated, IMHO).


----------



## sushitex (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks! We will be at capacity without our "day guest" but didn't know what perks he might be able to enjoy. At least he might be able to use the facilities at Saratiga Springs, as well as ride in the car (for free parking) if we decide to drive to theme parks (I guess that decision hinges on how crowded the buses will be during Christmas break!)


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 29, 2013)

sushitex said:


> Thanks! We will be at capacity without our "day guest" but didn't know what perks he might be able to enjoy. At least he might be able to use the facilities at Saratiga Springs, as well as ride in the car (for free parking) if we decide to drive to theme parks (I guess that decision hinges on how crowded the buses will be during Christmas break!)


I think you could go to the front desk with a sweet smile and "Help me" attitude and get him a parking pass valid for your entire stay.  Don't ask for a room key; just say he's going to be joining you at the pool.

If you have a car, driving will be WAY better than busing.  At MK, busing takes you right to the entrance, but we still prefer driving to TTS and taking the monorail or ferry over to MK.  Anywhere else, driving is the way to go.


----------



## DisneyFan444 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Dining Reservations*


So I will be staying at DVC for the first time in June.  Will I be able to book dining reservations for the whole trip starting at 180 days from check in, or do I have to reserve each day separately?

I seem to remember that the breakfast at the castle was different from everything else, right?

Thanks!


----------



## JimMIA (Nov 15, 2013)

DisneyFan444 said:


> So I will be staying at DVC for the first time in June.  Will I be able to book dining reservations for the whole trip starting at 180 days from check in, or do I have to reserve each day separately?
> 
> I seem to remember that the breakfast at the castle was different from everything else, right?
> 
> Thanks!


You're supposed to be able to book dining reservations 180 days +10 if you're staying onsite, but I've seen some posts on the DISboards saying DVC computers don't play well with the Disney Dining system.  If you don't get an authoritative answer here, go to the DIS DVC Mouscellaneous board and ask.


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 18, 2013)

We have not have any issues booking 180 + 10 when at Disney. This is a great tool to help you get into hard to get reservations. It was made even easier once the My Disney Website ironed out some of it's kinks.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 18, 2013)

Today is 180 days out from check-in and I was able to make a BoG ADR for the middle of our trip - this is an RCI exchange into BLT.

Holy acronyms, Batman!


----------

